# Raw 5/17 - Have bike, will travel



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

So,

  I have all my stuff with me at work.. Southington..  

  Planning on RAW.. not sure of a venue yet...

  Anyone riding ? where..? etc... etc...


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

What time you looking to ride? All my stuff is at home so realistic for me is about 5:45 at Nass.


----------



## powhunter (May 17, 2010)

Im in !!


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Im in !!



5:45 Nass, meet at the Scoville Rd parking.


----------



## WoodCore (May 17, 2010)

I'll be there riding (Nass) this evening if you all want to meet for a ride. Let's say 5:45 @ Scoville.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

count me in as a Maybe on this one. Its going to depend on what time I can get out of work and how stiff my knee is from sitting at a desk all day.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

I wish I had brought my stuff with me to work today.  Enjoy the ride guys.


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

ok 5:45 works...  

Wouldn't mind hitting the twisties.. Chubby Kid Climb.. ledge.. downhills.. really enjoy that portion 

If you see my jeep, but not me, I may be warming up a little on the south end of the hinman area.. where those A frames are... that area of track....


----------



## powhunter (May 17, 2010)

Roger that 5:45  Scoville


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I wish I had brought my stuff with me to work today.  Enjoy the ride guys.


Don't you have enough time to swing by home and get it?


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Don't you have enough time to swing by home and get it?



Not if I work until 5 like I was planning on...  I suppose I _could_ leave earlier...


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not if I work until 5 like I was planning on...  I suppose I _could_ leave earlier...



Just leave at 4 like I am to make sure I have enough time to run home from Manchester to grab the bike and change and get to Burlington in time.


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

Or have your wife bring your stuff to you at work.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Or have your wife bring your stuff to you at work.



He shouldn't even have to ask, a good wife that saw this thread would have already offered


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

Trev said:


> ok 5:45 works...
> 
> Wouldn't mind hitting the twisties.. Chubby Kid Climb.. ledge.. downhills.. really enjoy that portion
> 
> If you see my jeep, but not me, I may be warming up a little on the south end of the hinman area.. where those A frames are... that area of track....



are you going to hit those two ladder drops in the Scoville area? the one after the A frames is easy, the trail just turns kind of quick and I ussually end up in the brush. The one on the other side of Scoville has a great landing, the 90d turn you have to take 10 feet before the drop kind of sucks! But after the way you rode on Thursday you will easily slay both of those drops.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Or have your wife bring your stuff to you at work.



I wouldn't ask her to do that.  She has a hard enough time getting her XS hardtail on top of her Blazer, I don't think she'd do too well with my heavier XL full suspension bike.


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> He shouldn't even have to ask, a good wife that saw this thread would have already offered


Guess I'm a crappy wife then.



bvibert said:


> I wouldn't ask her to do that.  She has a hard enough time getting her XS hardtail on top of her Blazer, I don't think she'd do too well with my heavier XL full suspension bike.


I would prefer not to be hanging from the roof of my truck by your bike, thank-you-very-much. If I could have fit it inside the Blazer, you know I would have brought it down to you already.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> If I could have fit it inside the Blazer, you know I would have brought it down to you already.



Yes, I know.  You're good like that.


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> are you going to hit those two ladder drops in the Scoville area?



Yeap, exactly why I will be warming up over there.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

Trev said:


> Yeap, exactly why I will be warming up over there.



I had a feeling


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

So who is in definitely in so we aren't waiting around for someone that isn't coming?
Trev
Woodcore
Powhunter
o3jeff

Mr.evil and Bvibert you 2 in?


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> So who is in definitely in so we aren't waiting around for someone that isn't coming?
> Trev
> Woodcore
> Powhunter
> ...



Even though I told her not to, my wife just dropped off my stuff to me at work.  So I'll be there, assuming I was organized enough that she was able to grab everything I needed to ride then I'll be riding too. 8)

I hope you guys are ready to wait up for me, my legs feel like jello today...


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Even though I told her not to, my wife just dropped off my stuff to me at work.  So I'll be there, assuming I was organized enough that she was able to grab everything I needed to ride then I'll be riding too. 8)
> 
> I hope you guys are ready to wait up for me, my legs feel like jello today...



Did she drop off some whoopie pies too?

Don't worry, I am pretty sure you won't be holding me up, I don't think it is possible for me to ride fast unless it is down hill.:-D


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

Still not sure, waiting to get a call from my LBS to hear my bike is ready to be picked up. Unfortunately there is no way I can ride the SS with my knee in it's current state.


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did she drop off some whoopie pies too?
> 
> Don't worry, I am pretty sure you won't be holding me up, I don't think it is possible for me to ride fast unless it is down hill.:-D



Jeff and I are sort of tethered at the ass end of rides right now.. lol.

All that smoking from my previous life I guess...


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Still not sure, waiting to get a call from my LBS to hear my bike is ready to be picked up. Unfortunately there is no way I can ride the SS with my knee in it's current state.



Be proactive - call them !

Throw me a text if your coming or not.. kk.. hope to see ya.. though after that fall the other day, I wouldn't blame you for taking a couple more days off...


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

Trev said:


> Be proactive - call them !
> 
> Throw me a text if your coming or not.. kk.. hope to see ya.. though after that fall the other day, I wouldn't blame you for taking a couple more days off...



I did call, they told me they would call when it's ready. Not looking good right now. 

The knee actually feels pretty good considering.


----------



## powhunter (May 17, 2010)

bvibert;537144

I hope you guys are ready to wait up for me said:
			
		

> Dont worry ill be  riding the 6 !!   See you guys there!
> 
> steveo


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

I'm out, called and my bike won't be ready for about 30. The rear wheel was way out of wack and took a while to true. Just going to ride local or play on the mini stunts in the back yard.


----------

